# Smallest Lights of all types -



## Blindasabat (Jun 7, 2007)

I am usually on the look out for the smallest lights of each given type. I would like to list them here by category using everyone's input. Here are my guesses and/or known so far ones. To update this, please send me dimensions of the light you submit as smaller than the one listed and I will update this first post.

*1. Single cell lights, modified/unmodified*
A1. CR123 clickie, modified: Fenix L2P/L2T with Nekomane CR123 body 20.5x76mm
A2. CR123 clickie, *un*modified: Fenix P2D(thinner overall) or Arc LS Kroll(smaller at tail switch), Lumapower Incendio momentary 76mm
B. RCR123 clickie: Fenix P2D(?) 81x22mm (momentary: P1D Leef 89x21.85mm)
C. CR123 twistie: Fenix P1 64.5x20mm (smaller by volume than Arc LS twisty 61x23mm), DX WF-C6 63.7mm
D. AA clickie: LRI Proton 91x17x20, Med Power: Lux3 Minipalm momentary clicky 91x18mm
E. AA twistie: 5mm: Arc AA 17x78mm, angle flood Zebralight 66.8mm x 18.2 mm
F. CR2 clickie: Fenix L2P with Nekomane RCR2 body 67x20mm, Cree DX Mini-Clicky 71x20mm
G. CR2 twistie: ARC mania's E-Micro 43.5mm long (~17mm diam), runners-up: JIL CR2 DD 51x19mm, or Larry's custom: 50x17mm 


H. AAA: 5mm: Peak Matterhorn pocket (not made anymore?) 66x12mm, Hi-power:Jetbeam SSC 72mm
I. 14250 N-cell: Draco Lanyard 47x13mm (Ultra-rare pocket version 43x13mm) [Orb NS is 45x18mm Diam]
J. Misc: Drake lanyard 37x13mm (Über ultra-rare pocket version 34x13!) Orb Wee 34x 13/15. I love that there are lights smaller than a CR123!
K. 18650: Lumapower M1 133mm(?), in the future: Electrolumens DeCree 111mm(?); PEU's Neoca 18650 95mm

*2. Two Cell Lights*
A. 2xCR123 LED: Tubular: Fenix P3D (114x22mm) or non-tubular: SPY005 (77x39x21overall with 22mm bezel) 
By my calculations, the P3D is only 75% of the Spy volume: 43,000 mm^2 versus ~57,000mm^2
B. 2xCR123 Incan: Tie: SF E2E and SL NF-2
C. 2AA LED: Peak Pacific
D. 2AA Incan: MiniMag(?)
E. 2AAA LED: Peak Baltic(?) or Pacific
F. 2AAA Incan: MiniMag 2AAA 
G. 2C Lowe's / Advance Auto Parts 3W ~165mm long - New Cree version available!
H. 2D ????????

*3. Three Cell Lights*
A1. 3xCR123 LED: ???? Come on Somebody ???
A2. 3xCR123 Incan: ???? Come on Anybody ???
B. 3AAA: Sunlite Slim 1W 152mm
C. 3AA: MiniMag LED???
D. 3xC: LumaRay ?
E. 3xD: ???????


Can you tell I like smaller lights by what I can fill out myself?
Input from everyone is appreciated.
Thanks for your help.


----------



## BSCOTT1504 (Jun 7, 2007)

If a light is acceptable that uses a different cell than you have listed, then the Orb Raw NS or TI are only 1.77 inches long!! They require rechargeable Li-Ion 14250's. 120 claimed lumens in a tiny package! I have an NS on order..


----------



## jch79 (Jun 7, 2007)

The FF3 might be on the list for the smallest twisty RCR123 light... if you can get your hands on one!

:shrug: john


----------



## Blindasabat (Jun 7, 2007)

FF3 pocket body is 0.7mm longer than the P1. According to my sources...


jch79 said:


> The FF3 might be on the list for the smallest twisty RCR123 light... if you can get your hands on one!
> 
> :shrug: john


Added Misc Category for "other than common battery sizes" and the Orb NS is it. For now, I think there is something smaller out there...


----------



## IndecisiveFlashaholic (Jun 7, 2007)

What about the Draco and the Drake? From the pictures I have seen, they are tiny.


----------



## Gunner12 (Jun 7, 2007)

For 2 cell lights, don't forget the SPY 005 and 007. Side by side battery configuration. And the Firefli and the Draco and it's smaller cousin Drake.


----------



## LEDcandle (Jun 8, 2007)

Yup, Draco and Drake using 10280 and 10180 respectively (28mm and 18mm lengths). Gotta be contenders... 

How short is a n-cell?


----------



## parnass (Jun 8, 2007)

1 AAA twisty = 1-LED Peak Matterhorn with pocket body.

Measures about 2.6 inches long and 0.45 inches diameter.


----------



## gunga (Jun 8, 2007)

AA twisty, Jetbeam C-LE is shorter than an Inova X1...


----------



## LEDninja (Jun 8, 2007)

3AAA
http://www.powerledlighting.com/SunliteSlim.html
1AAA
Peak Matterhorn pocket??? It should be shorter than the Arc AAA.


----------



## jumpstat (Jun 8, 2007)

Liteflux LF2 SSC Version, Twisty, AAA, 77mm lgth.


----------



## IndecisiveFlashaholic (Jun 8, 2007)

What about the old Arc AA?


----------



## BSCOTT1504 (Jun 8, 2007)

LEDcandle said:


> Yup, Draco and Drake using 10280 and 10180 respectively (28mm and 18mm lengths). Gotta be contenders...
> 
> How short is a n-cell?


 
You might check your lengths..I think the Draco is 47mm and the Drake is slightly shorter..18mm is only .71 inches..think about it!


----------



## Blindasabat (Jun 8, 2007)

Those are the battery lengths, ...BUT, I fell for it and temporarily put 18mm as the light length before I was fully awake this morning. My Bad.


BSCOTT1504 said:


> You might check your lengths..I think the Draco is 47mm and the Drake is slightly shorter..18mm is only .71 inches..think about it!



I won't add coin cell lights as they are all about the same size, but honorary mention to the Photon Freedom as a fantastic small light - because it's so easily dimmable in either direction.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Jun 8, 2007)

Not sure, but the old Arc LS may be the shortest CR123 with a twistie. Could be a bit fatter than the Fenix, though.

Geoff


----------



## greenLED (Jun 8, 2007)

Blindasabat said:


> E. AA twistie: 5mm: ARC AA


IIRC, the CMG Infinity is a tad shorter than the ArcAA.


----------



## knot (Jun 8, 2007)

Does anyone make a CR2 or 2xCR2 flashlight? * never mind. I just ran search


----------



## Blindasabat (Jun 8, 2007)

Does anyone know dimensions of the Old Arc LS and Spy 005/007? I always thought the ARC LS was 25-24.4mm Diam. Never knew the length. But I think the P1 is still smaller.


Flying Turtle said:


> Not sure, but the old Arc LS may be the shortest CR123 with a twistie. Could be a bit fatter than the Fenix, though.
> 
> Geoff


----------



## Flying Turtle (Jun 8, 2007)

I'll make a measurement as soon as I get home (1 hour) unless someone beats me to it.

Geoff

Okay, here are the measurements of my LSL. With the twistie tailcap it is 61 mm long. With the clickie (Kroll) it is 80 mm long. The width is 23 mm.


----------



## tvodrd (Jun 8, 2007)

My CR2 avatar is 50.4mm x 17.07mm dia. My Jil DD measures 51.44mm x 19.96mm dia, and my Orb Raw 48.9mm x 20.06mm dia, but lacks a lanyard attachment provision. I don't know if scratch-built rates as modified.

Larry


----------



## Blindasabat (Jun 11, 2007)

First Post updated after long weekend.
Thanks for all the measurements everyone!

One question I have, is why there is no Cree/SSC light that is only 20mm Like the original P1? Is the new P1 Cree the same diameter as the original P1? I think it is longer...


----------



## bfg9000 (Jun 11, 2007)

Blindasabat said:


> One question I have, is why there is no Cree/SSC light that is only 20mm Like the original P1? Is the new P1 Cree the same diameter as the original P1? I think it is longer...


Yep, 67mm long but the same 20mm diameter. Plus that is _exactly_ why it was so nice of EngrPaul to make us all those 20mm wide SSC powered LxP/S/T lights. With a CR2 or 123A Nekomane tube they are *the* smallest *clicky* lights with CREE/SSC at 68mm and 75mm. I don't know why Fenix didn't make lights like those in the first place






20mm may be needlessly wide for AA powered lights, but just right for 123A if they want to avoid warranty hassles from people using RCR123A.


----------



## funder (Jun 12, 2007)

Hi-Power AAA, Jetbeam u SSC, 72mm


----------



## cave dave (Jun 12, 2007)

Here are some measurements:

A1. CR123 clickie, modified: Fenix L2P/L2T with Nekomane CR123 body: *20.5mm x76mm*

E. AA twistie: CMG Infinity: *19.5mm x 84mm*, Peak Pacific pocket body: *19.8mm x 83mm*

G. CR2 twistie: Peak Pacific pocket body: *19.8mm x 60mm*
H. AAA: 5mm: Peak Matterhorn pocket: 66mm x11.5mm (your width seems wrong since the bodies were interchangable with the Arc AAA: *13mm x 71 mm*

C2) 2 AA Clicky: Fenix L2P *20.5mm x 142mm*, smaller than a MagAA

PS: The Arc AA was shorter and slimmer than the CMG Infinity, but I sold mine off so can't measure it.


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Jun 12, 2007)

cave dave said:


> PS: The Arc AA was shorter and slimmer than the CMG Infinity, but I sold mine off so can't measure it.




I make the ARC AA (with battery and 'just' twisted off) *17mm x 78mm*.

Be lucky....


----------



## cave dave (Jun 12, 2007)

(1xCR2 clicky) DX Mini-Clicky 3W Cree Flashligth: 2.76 in x 0.79 in *(70mm x 20mm)*


----------



## Blindasabat (Jun 12, 2007)

cave dave said:


> C2) 2 AA Clicky: Fenix L2P *14.2mm x 142mm*, smaller than a MagAA
> 
> PS: The Arc AA was shorter and slimmer than the CMG Infinity, but I sold mine off so can't measure it.


Put in the Arc AA, but not sure if the L2P is shorter than the Pacific 2AA, and I'm sure it is 20.5mm wide. Anybody have any measurements for the 2AA Pacific?

Cave Dave, I already had the DX CR2 in about 25 minutes after it was posted :twothumbs with the 71mm length as measured by DX in a picture on his own site, not 70mm as claimed in the text.

Thanks for all the measurements guys. Keep 'em coming!


----------



## cave dave (Jun 12, 2007)

Spy005:
L = 77mm, W = 39mm
Thick = 22mm @ bezel, 21mm @ body

It sure feels like the smallest 2 xCr123 when its in your pocket.


----------



## tvodrd (Jun 12, 2007)

I just took a dial caliper to my Arc AA and got 17.83mm dia x 77.14mm long. My CMG Infinity Ultra measures 19.05mm dia x 83.01mm long.

Larry


----------



## Gannz (Jun 12, 2007)

CR2 Twistie: The JiL CR2 Rev. is 51.6mm x 19.8mm.


----------



## greenLED (Jun 12, 2007)

Thanks for setting me straight on the CMG vs ArcAA dimensions.


----------



## JetskiMark (Jun 12, 2007)

There was no mention made about currently produced or vintage. I measured my smallest 2 C and 2 D vintage lights.

[SIZE=-1]1919 Eveready 2 C Cell Nickel Plated Daylo Baby Light with Middle Mount Slide Switch. That's a mouthful. I copied that from FlashlightMuseum. Here is a link to the page. Mine has an ROP low running on 2X 18500s. Makes a nice vintage flood.

138mm X 28mm Body X 32mm Head.

1950 [/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Eveready 2 D Cell All Chrome with Wide Boat Switch. Mine has an ROP high running on 2 of AW's LiIon C cells. It has a decent beam and throws well.

174mm X 38mm Body X 47mm Head.

I have some vintage 3 D cells to measure too. Each one is shorter than a 2 D Mag.

Regards,
Mark
[/SIZE]


----------



## Blindasabat (Jun 13, 2007)

Hey Mark, interesting info and thanks for the links, but I wanted this to be more of a reference for people looking to buy lights, so I want to limit it to more current lights that can be had at stores or B/S/T for mods and/or recently available lights. I even considered not including the L2T with Nekomane body except that it is a point of discussion that it is the smallest CR123 clicky and more recent lights, including the Fenix L2T replacements, are all bigger. 
Same for the ARC LS, but it is a popular light around here and generally still available on CPF if you want one.


JetskiMark said:


> There was no mention made about currently produced or vintage. I measured my smallest 2 C and 2 D vintage lights.


----------



## indycrucible (Jun 13, 2007)

What about ArcMania's E-Micro CR2? The diameter is not given, but the length is 43.5mm.
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/165593


----------



## Blindasabat (Jun 13, 2007)

CR2 twisty lead changes once again with the pending release of ARC Mania's 43.5mm long SSC E-Micro. JIL DD stays on as the smallest currently available CR2 as of today.


indycrucible said:


> What about ArcMania's E-Micro CR2? The diameter is not given, but the length is 43.5mm.
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/165593


----------



## Flying Turtle (Jun 13, 2007)

In the AA twistie category (high power) I just noticed that my Civictor V1 is one millimeter shorter than the JetBeam CL-E. Civictor's dimensions are 83 mm X 10 mm (head diameter). Of course, it's not as high power as the JetBeam, though it does equal it on medium level.

Geoff


----------



## henry33 (Jun 14, 2007)

So what's the smallest CR123 clickie light? I've got a couple twisties from DX and I've decided that while I like the small size, the twistie part is a bit of a pain. I'm a Realtor and whenever I'm in a dark basement, I like to hand them to my clients, but they can never seem to figure out how to turn them off when it's a twistie. They still have trouble even when it's a clickie, but it's not as bad.


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Jun 14, 2007)

Don't forget about the little guys;

AAAA - Aunoc 'natch - 67mm x 9.5mm. Currently not available at Lighthound - anyone have one?

Led Lenser v16 Pen Light - 2 x BR435 lithiums - I haven't got mine to measure ATM but on Pocketlights it has the dimensions 3.9" x 0.25" - long but thin (quite bright and a definite 'Wow' light - but I can only get the Batts online)

And finally, my favourite smallest coolest light for when you absolutely have to have a favourite smallest coolest etc...the Micro Lenser LED - tiny, in a word - 60mm x 7mm!!!! and very bright to boot utilizing the aforementioned BR435 lithium. This is the kind of light that would have had you burned at the stake for witchcraft in older less tolerant times. (Or burned at the stake for Time Travel !!! - Either way, fair play to them)


Keep thinking small, and be lucky...


----------



## Blindasabat (Jun 14, 2007)

Henry, the smallest clicky CR123 *I know of* that is currently available is the Fenix P2D, but I suspect there are some smaller single stage clickies on DealExtreme or Kaidomaine. If somebody knows, please post accurate dimensions. I will also track and call out the smallest lights with momentary switch.

Nyctophiliac, I'm drawing the line at AAA as they are the smallest very common lights. CR2016 coin cell lights are a lot more common than AAAA and any other coin cell. Thanks for your post, though, it is informative and useful.

hero-led, that is off topic and an advertisement best left to the Dealer forum in the Marketplace, :shakehead please remove it.


----------



## Randy Shackleford (Jun 18, 2007)

New Cr123 new Ultrafire 602D 3W Cree Mini-Clickie . P2D single stage clone.

.


----------



## Blindasabat (Jun 18, 2007)

Thanks for the new info and link Randy! ...But that is the exact same size as a Fenix P2D, so I will keep the multi-stage P2d there. This is a cheaper single level honorable mention.


Randy Shackleford said:


> New Cr123 new Ultrafire 602D 3W Cree Mini-Clickie . P2D single stage clone.
> 
> .


----------



## sysadmn (Sep 22, 2007)

2 CR123a Incan - based on manufacturer's spec, I nominate the Streamlight NF-2, as a tie with the Surefire E2e, both at 4.8"; the Streamlight TL-2 at 4.9" a close second.


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Sep 23, 2007)

I think its time that ORB's Wee 80 is added to the smallest list.

34mm by 13/15mm diameter and 80 lumens!! Uses the 10180 cell.

Small but perfectly formed...

Be lucky...


----------



## cave dave (Sep 24, 2007)

I think the ZebraLight is now the champ in AA:
66.8mm x 18.2 mm


----------

